# Gut loading Waxworms?



## Juggerz (Jan 12, 2014)

Do I need to do it before I feed them to my gecko? I got them as a treat for him so he could put on a bit of mass


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

it always good to gut load live food, and wax worms will happily eat anything, 

it not essential, but it dose increase there food value


----------



## efcseany (Apr 9, 2013)

Juggerz said:


> Do I need to do it before I feed them to my gecko? I got them as a treat for him so he could put on a bit of mass


As you have quite rightly said, these are treats and should be provided sparingly.

As for the gutloading of Waxies, I believe it is not necessary, due to their life cycle. They are able to go without eating for extensive periods of time, if kept at lower temperatures (in which they are still able to survive). However, if you wish to feed them - Grain, Bran & Honey are your best bets.

Take care,


----------



## Juggerz (Jan 12, 2014)

efcseany said:


> As you have quite rightly said, these are treats and should be provided sparingly.
> 
> As for the gutloading of Waxies, I believe it is not necessary, due to their life cycle. They are able to go without eating for extensive periods of time, if kept at lower temperatures (in which they are still able to survive). However, if you wish to feed them - Grain, Bran & Honey are your best bets.
> 
> Take care,


Thankyou, Ive been feeding them some bran like stuff which has sugary stuff on it and they seem to like it.


----------



## amber83 (Jul 29, 2013)

efcseany said:


> As you have quite rightly said, these are treats and should be provided sparingly.
> 
> As for the gutloading of Waxies, I believe it is not necessary, due to their life cycle. They are able to go without eating for extensive periods of time, if kept at lower temperatures (in which they are still able to survive). However, if you wish to feed them - Grain, Bran & Honey are your best bets.
> 
> Take care,


This. I hear the same, not really any need to gut load them. But if you choose to, nothing like fruit or veg because the humidity kills them? That's what I hear anyway. I never gut loaded any of my wax worms, but the other live food yes.


----------

